# Manuales para el Programa Livewire



## kurdtk (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola! foro miren yo quiero hacer una simulacion de un filtro Pasa bajas y bueno de casi todos lo filtros y pues quiero tambien que me aparezca la graf osea la señal pero la verdad no le entiendo mucho al livewire espero que alguien me proporcione un manual o un tutoria de como hacer lo que estoy diciendo ojala que me puedan ayudar.

de ante mano gracias  

y de preferencia que este en español ! 



pd. Enfoquence en la pregunta solicitada

alguien sabra como hacer que en el graf aumente la señal es que me sale todo pegado ai dejo en la imagen como me sale y en otra como tiene que quedar y tienen que salir los dos canales
espero que alguien me pueda ayudar

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2008)

yo uso bastante el live wire y ya estoy empezando a dejar de usarlo.

la verdad es que no me parece un buen simular.

tiene muchos defectos desde el punto de vista de la simulacion ideal y no la real.

he diseñado equipos q en la vida real funcionan de maravillas y en  live wire explotan sin mediar palabras.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola.
Abre (open) en el Livewire y elige de la carpeta example, la carpeta electronics y de allí abre los archivos Active Bass Cut Filter.lvw, Active Treble Boost Filter.lvw, Active Treble Cut Filter.lvw.
Tal vez te dé una idea de como usar el osciloscopio.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

